

Robots To Remove WWII Era Mines To Clear Way For A Gas Pipeline - jsm386
http://www.infrastructurist.com/2010/02/16/who-will-clear-the-seabeds-of-wwii-mines-for-gas-pipelines-robots/

======
gridspy
The plan is to remove 70 mines. The remaining mines (of which there are around
150,000) will remain untouched for now. Removing each of the 70 mines takes
two days.

~~~
jsm386
Wow. I somehow skipped over that sentence on my first read. I've updated the
post's title.

------
sunkencity
Interesting note from article is that this new pipeline will allow Russia to
cut off supply of gas to neighbouring countries while at the same time
continuing to supply europe with gas.

~~~
ajuc
After the fall of USSR Rusia is in inconvenient position - it has to deal with
Ukraine/Belarussia/Lativa to assure supplying Poland with Gas, and it has to
deal with Poland to supply Gas to Western Europe.

It was factor that played big role in relations between these states and
Russia. For example - last year Russia stopped supplying gas, because Ukraine
didn't wanted to pay for gas that is uesd only for making the pipe work.

So because of Ukraine-Russia econo-war Poland didn't get the gas it paid for.
Russia had to deal with Ukraine because of that. Russia often uses the pipes
as economic weapon, and with the pipe beneath the Baltic sea it will be much
worse - Russia will be in position to stop sending the gas to Ukraine, and
nobody in Europe will give a damn. And Ukraine has many non resolved problems
with Russia - like Russian ships in Crimea, big Russian "minority" in eastern
regions, Ukraine wanted to NATO (or western part of it), and to UE. Now (after
the blue one won) it all seems far, far away. Russia wanted Ukraine to be its
"near abroad" - sth like colony. Gas pipe ommiting Ukraine will make it
easier.

Of course - Russia can do with Germany what they want, but there are many
political, ecological and economical concerns. And that pipe will go not only
throught Russia and Germany national waters. I only wanted to give the POV of
the other side.

------
fnid2
The military also uses dolphins in this sort of activity, finding mines, and
potentially destroying them as well.

